# question for people with show experience.



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

Can sable German Shepherds be shown? If they have everything it takes to show but the coat was sable, would that hold a dog back from being able to be shown?


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

No. Sable is an acceptable color. The only color that is a DQ is white, and liver and blue dogs are seriously faulted.

Go look at my latest critique thread, that dog is a sable, and he has two points. The 2006 GVx was a Sable


----------



## mkennels (Feb 12, 2008)

there is several champion sable dogs out there in the AKC like solid blacks they are a little harder to show for most like the black/tans or reds but they do win


----------



## RightDog (Nov 4, 2008)

A nice sable makes a very nice show dog.

Livers and blue are disqualified because they do not have "noses that are predomnantly black". Livers have brown noses, blues have blue/gray noses.

Ruth


----------



## denwil2007 (Apr 15, 2007)

I'd love a good sable show dog!!!! Look up Karizma's Copacobana. Black sable and red hot!!!!


----------



## CMorton (Oct 28, 2000)

I really like copacabana, very athletic bitch, saw her in Charlotte.


----------

